# '05 2.5L Auto QR25(DE) T30 common problems



## expat (Dec 26, 2013)

I just bought a 2005 4x4 Auto 2.5L QR25(DE). I should have asked this before I bought it, but what are common/ expected problems with this model? The blower fan rattles, P/S line is leaking, calipers need greased and when I accelerate from a stop ( or let off acc completely them press) I hear a metallic rattling sound that stops once I gain speed. Kind of regretting buying this... It does have two new crankshaft position sensors, so that is one bullet that missed me...






I can do all things though Google and Youtube who strengthen me.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Expat,
Hard to tell what the rattling sound is, but I would suggest draining and filling your Automatic transmission fluid a couple times. Do not have it flushed. Also have the front transfer case gear oil changed, and rear diff changed while you are at it. 
I did it as preventative maintenance on ours, but I was most surprised to see how much smoother the car was at idle with the transmission fluid. I now have no vibrations whatsoever when stopped. 
General problems with brakes are legion, but not that expensive to fix especially if you buy your own parts. RockAuto has all sorts of options. 
The Blower fan is most likely the bushings gone bad, but the replacement fix with sealed bearings really does work.
I still really like our 2006. It particularly shines in the Winter--Not that you care LOL.
Good luck with it. I am sure if you look after it, it will look after you.
Re your power steering leak. The fluid is the same used in the transmission, so maybe some type of transmission stop leak or conditioner would do the trick.


----------

